# Sunday Special - Automobile Quiz



## luckytrim (Aug 9, 2020)

Sunday Special - Automobile Quiz

Part One - Cars of the Sixties (Sorta)

1. In 1960 Chevrolet introduced a rear-engine car with a 108  inch wheelbase. 
None of the major US manufacturers made a rear-engine car at  the time. At 
fifteen feet long it supposedly seated six. They produced this  car until May 
1969. What car was it?

2. Ford Motor Company introduced a compact car in 1960 that  featured a 
144-cid inline six. The model stayed in Ford's line until  1970. What car was 
this?

3. General Motors' entry-level luxury brand Buick introduced a  sports/luxury 
coupe in 1963. The car was distinguished by razor edged lines  and a 425-cid 
engine. The car was produced through 1993, then brought back  from 1995-1999. 
What car was this?

4. Rambler/AMC had their share of popular models. In 1965  Rambler introduced 
a 6-seat fastback to compete with Ford's Mustang.  Disappointingly, the car 
was only produced for three years--a total of 17,400 cars.  What car was 
this?

5. The "Dukes of Hazzard" car is next. This model was  introduced by Dodge in 
1966. The car was a fastback (like the Marlin, Barracuda, and  Mustang 2+2), 
had full-width taillights, hidden headlights, and either a  318-cid V8 or a 
383-cid V8. What car was this?

6. GM's Oldsmobile division introduced a revolutionary  front-wheel drive, 
full-sized car in 1966. Built on the same platform as the  Cadillac Eldorado, 
this car was a full-sized luxury car with great styling and  was aimed at the 
Ford Thunderbird market. Oldsmobile built this 2-door coupe  through 1992. 
What car was this?

7. In 1967 Chevrolet introduced the Camaro--a car meant to  compete with the 
Ford Mustang and the new Mercury Cougar. The same year Pontiac  introduced 
another pony car. This car shared the Camaro platform. What  car was this?

8. In 1967 the Ford Motor Company introduced a car that  coupled the 
Mustang's sportiness with the Thunderbird's luxury. The car  was produced by 
Mercury. It was distinguished by a full length, divided grill  with vertical 
slats. The hidden headlights were placed in the grill. It also  had a 3" 
longer wheelbase than the Mustang. The car was produced  through model year 
2002. What car was this?

9. In 1968 AMC finally brought out a pony car of their own.  The car had a 
split front grille, painted black. The rear was also painted  black with 
rectangular taillights. It can best be described as a  semi-fastback as the 
rear roof line did not extend all the way back. What car was  this?

10. You would not think a major car maker would name a model  after a cartoon 
character but Plymouth did just that in 1968. They introduced  a medium-sized 
2-door with a 383-cid V8 engine but very basic features. It  was a muscle car 
that could seat six. What car was this?

Part Two - Cars in Film

11. What was the car that Stephen King's,  "Christine".
Model is good for credit, the year is good for  bonus...)
12. In the movie 'Bullitt', Steve McQueen gets into a serious  car chase with 
an R/T Charger. What was Bullitt driving? (Please be  Specific... Year, Make, 
Model...)
13. What was the name of the Ghostbusters 1959 Cadillac  ambulance?
14. In Canada this flick was known as the 'Road Warrior' but  it goes by 'Mad 
Max 2' as well. What exactly was Max's  Interceptor?
15. 'Herbie the Love Bug' was a cute little Beetle with racing  stripes and a 
number. What was Herbie's number?
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. Corvair
2. Falcon
3. Riviera
4. Marlin
5. Charger
6. Toronado
7. Firebird
8. Cougar
9. Javelin
10. Roadrunner

11. 1958 Plymouth Fury
12. 1968 Mustang Fastback
13. Ecto-1
14. 1973 Ford Falcon XB GT
15. 53


----------

